# Peeing on another dog



## sagelfn

I have never heard of a dog doing this. Hopefully someone can help.


Last week Sage had a playdate with his best bud Annie(my parent's Boxer). The two play great together. They are very gentle with each other. I was not sure but it looked like Sage had peed on her. I saw him with his leg hiked near Annie's rear. Annie didn't react so I thought he must not have been that close to her. Saturday I caught him walking up to her and he hiked up his leg and started peeing. I verbally corrected him immediately and he stopped. I'm not sure if he peed on her but he was trying to. Sunday they were playing again. Sage did pee on her. Annie didn't react. 

They have always gotten along well. Sage is the "submissive" one as they play. The only dominance type thing I have seen from them is if Annie pees Sage will go pee over her spot and vice versa. I swear they have contests at who can pee last the most.


----------



## Whiteshepherds

I had never heard of this and had to google it. 

Don't have an answer for you but I don't think it's uncommon given the number of different posts about it all over the internet. The general consensus seems to be that it's a sign of dominance but who knows. Sounds like you have to keep redirecting or correcting Sage if you want it to stop.


----------



## fuzzybunny

My friend's dog pees on other dogs and people all the time. I definitely think it's a dominance thing.


----------



## RogueRed26

My mother's Chihuahua does this. He is obsessed with marking - he will even mark his bed, our feet, and the other dogs. He acts very submissive with us and other dogs (always exposing his belly), but when we aren't looking, he heads for it.


----------



## sagelfn

:thinking: Hmm Sage isn't a big marker either (other than the pee game with Annie)


----------



## koda girl

At our dog park everyone is very careful when Rampage the doberman shows up. He pees on all the people all the time. You have to keep moving when he is around.


----------



## CarrieJ

That's actually funny "Pee Rampage" ...sorry long day at work.


It's marking. It's also annoying (to me) Sometimes it's not the fact that they are peeing on the dog but not waiting for the first dog to finish it's marking. I won't buy anything but cat litter at Petsmart because everytime I'm in there I see a dog marking and no one seems to care to clean it up....*yuck*

Zoey the weasel terrier is a terrible marker. (and yes she's a female) Just awful. But, she doesn't urinate on people. She just hunts down old ladies at the dog park; barks at them and they pet her *smacks forehead*


----------



## Whiteshepherds

CarrieJ said:


> It's marking. It's also annoying (to me) Sometimes it's not the fact that they are peeing on the dog but not waiting for the first dog to finish it's marking. I won't buy anything but cat litter at Petsmart because everytime I'm in there I see a dog marking and no one seems to care to clean it up....*yuck*


Trying to remember how many times I've bought something from the lower shelves at Petsmart..euuuuwwww.


----------



## CarrieJ

Yeah, one time I was there and right in front of one trainer w/little poodley thing, three cashiers, four customers, and the owner of a little mini-dauschund. The Mini-Dauschund proceded to mark the whole length of lower shelves where the treats were....NO ONE said or did anything. It was like thirty feet of shelving....Blech!

That's when I made a concious decision not to purchase food items or snacks there...at least below three feet.


----------



## Good_Karma

Wow, I never thought of dogs marking the lower shelves in pet stores... 

I don't know a lot about submissive/dominance but I have heard that a dog who is submissive in play might just be doing a role-reversal from what he's like in real life, because the dogs know they are playing, and what happens in play is not what happens in real life. So Sage is just pretending to be submissive during play with Annie as part of the game. He must feel pretty secure in his dominance in order to do this, but then maybe that is why he feels he needs to pee on her a bit after a play session, maybe just to remind her who is who outside of the game.


----------



## Stray

Oh boo- my boy does it all the time, mainly because he's an awful little man who thinks he's the bee's knees, haha. 

The first time I took him to the doggie day-care I work at, we were in the room with all the big dogs. They were all crated. 

I turned around for one second and when I turned back he was going down the line peeing in everyone's crates. 

He pees on people, he pees on other dogs- laughing it up the whole time. I think it's the Kane equivalent of rolling his eyes.


----------



## PaddyD

fuzzybunny said:


> My friend's dog pees on other dogs and people all the time. I definitely think it's a dominance thing.


WOW, not too old to learn something new. A while back I saw a dog peeing on the leg of a guy who had looked away and didn't know it. When I pointed it out to him he was quite shocked. I thought the dog had done it by accident.


----------



## Lilie

If I have a water bucket for the dogs, my Golden will pee in it. If I have a baby pool for the dogs, my Golden will pee in it. If the Golden doesn't finish his meal, he'll pee in it. (He is neutered.)

During the winter I purchased a coat for my mini doxie. I threw it in the washer before I let her wear it, and hung it to dry. The next morning I put it on her and sent the dogs outside. Both Tug (Golden) and Hondo (GSD) took turns peeing on her before I could get out the door to stop them. She didn't seem to care and was intent to finish her business. It was disgusting.


----------



## fgshepherd

One of the daycare places I took Rocky told me to bring a sheet to hang over his kennel because he kept marking the dog in the next kennel. I'm sure it is a dominance thing.


----------

